# Raccourcis : envoie iMessage en fonction du lieu



## MGDA (28 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour, 
je ne maîtrise pas très bien l'application raccourcis. J'ai pas mal de route à faire pour rejoindre mon travail et j'envoie systématiquement un message à mes proches quand je suis bien arrivé ou quand je quitte le travail. Pensez-vous qu'il est possible de créer un raccourcis qui envoie "Bien arrivé" quand j'arrive au travail et "Je quitte le travail" quand je quitte effectivement mon lieu de travail en fonction du GPS ? 
Merci à vous, 
Bonne journée.


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2022)

C'est quelque chose que tu peux faire avec Rappel je crois. je vérifie le temps de midi


----------



## Powerdom (28 Janvier 2022)

Je pense que je me suis fourvoyé. Cela ne le fait pas


----------

